# 3x3x3 - June 26 - July 2, 2006



## dougreed (Jun 27, 2006)

1. F2 D U B2 D F' U F' B L' F2 D L2 F R' B2 D2 L2 B' R2 L' F2 L B' U2
2. U' R' D2 L D2 F D' U' R2 B' D' B' U' L U L F' U B D2 F2 B' L2 F L
3. R' U' R' U B U2 F B R2 F' B2 D B' L D F' B2 L2 U L' F R' U2 B L2
4. D2 L2 R' U2 D2 R2 U F D' R2 L F R' F2 R B L D2 U2 B D2 B2 R' B2 L'
5. L U R2 D2 L' D' R2 B' R2 L U2 F' L' F' U' F2 D B' U B F' L' R U' B


----------



## Gungz (Jun 28, 2006)

Yu Jeong-Min
average : 14.42
times : 14.44 14.47 (12.84) (15.84) 14.36

this record with video.
http://4none.goodmeet.net/909-tt/entry/Rub...rum-competition

P.S am 8? is there morning...? "good morning"


----------



## mmwfung (Jun 29, 2006)

Average: 18.70
Times: (16.15) (21.24) 18.91 19.19 18.01

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. I used Cross, F2L, ( C )OLL and PLL.

Michael Fung


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 30, 2006)

Name: Andrew Kang
Average: 13.34
Times: 14.30 (14.39) 12.71 13.02 (12.55)

VERY good considering I have slowed down a lil bit in the past 2 weeks. 12.55 and 12.71 were PLL skips. xP. I am both very surprised and happy with this average.


----------



## Piotr (Jun 30, 2006)

nameiotr K?zka
times:17,25 (18,25) (15,64) 15,84 17,95
average:17,01


----------



## pjk (Jul 2, 2006)

Patrick Kelly
Average: 29.42
(24.58) 29.93 (31.38) 27.89 30.43

Timed with JNetCube


----------

